# Osu Vs Ducks



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Beavers are now 51 point favorites over the Ducks!

http://stats.pointspread.com/NCAAF/preview...px?GameId=24969


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Beavers are now 51 point favorites over the Ducks!
> 
> http://stats.pointspread.com/NCAAF/preview...px?GameId=24969


Sounds like the ducks have already headed south.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Beavers are now 51 point favorites over the Ducks!
> 
> http://stats.pointspread.com/NCAAF/preview...px?GameId=24969


Sounds like the ducks have already headed south.
[/quote]

Quack..Quack...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

it's fun to poke fun at the Ducks. They are the Poster Child of Oregon. Regardless if they lose by 30 to a team and the Beavers beat another team by 30 on the same Saturday....the Oregonian will ALWAYS have the Ducks on the front of the sports page.

Here is exactly how it will go down in the paper next Sunday

(if the Ducks win)

DUCK BEAT OSU.

( if  when the Ducks lose)

Duck Suffer Another Setback
...and there will STILL be 2-3 articles on Dennis Dixon)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Beavers are now 51 point favorites over the Ducks!
> 
> http://stats.pointspread.com/NCAAF/preview...px?GameId=24969


So Jim...

You saying you will give me the Ducks and 50 points for $100?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Beavers are now 51 point favorites over the Ducks!
> 
> http://stats.pointspread.com/NCAAF/preview...px?GameId=24969


So Jim...

You saying you will give me the Ducks and 50 points for $100?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I just might have to watch this game if he takes that....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow Jim sounds like a bit Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thread! Does anyone read the Boregonian anyway? Saying they are pro Ducks is a huge strech, the Oregonian is just pro Oregonian. One day they praise you the next day they kick you in the shin.

51 points on the Ducks D isn't going to happen.










My question is are the Beavs going to come out in their new Uniforms?


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...you could live in SW Washington where apparently The Columbian is only aware of 2 teams....The Huskies and The Cougars! For those of us "Native" Oregonians, it just plain cuts.....and on that note, here's a little humor to help us all cope









One foggy night, an Oregon fan and a Washington fan were driving the opposite directions on a road near Eugene. While crossing a narrow bridge, they hit each other head-on, mangling both cars.

The Washington fan manages to climb out of his car and survey the damage. He looks at his twisted car and says, "Man, I'm lucky to be alive!"

Likewise, the Duck fan gets out of his car uninjured, he too feeling fortunate to have survived.

The Washington fan walks over to the Duck fan and says, "Hey, man, I think this is a sign that we should put away our petty differences and live as friends instead of being rivals."

The Duck fan thinks for a moment and says, "You know, you're absolutely right! We should be friends. In fact, I'm going to see if something else survived the wreck."

The Duck fan then pops open his trunk and removes a full, undamaged bottle of Jack Daniel's. He says to the Huskie fan, "I think this is another sign - we should toast to our newfound friendship." The Huskie fan agrees and grabs the bottle. After sucking down half of the bottle, the Huskie fan hands it back to the Duck fan and says, "Your turn!"

The Duck fan calmly twists the cap back on the bottle, throws the rest of the bottle over the bridge into the river and says, "Nah, I think I'll just wait for the cops to show up."

GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....oh! but I need to add, that if ANY University in the Northwest offers our boys a scholarship ~2014 through 2020, I'm happy to throw my full on support to that fine educational institution







...yes, I can be bought









Tricia


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> ....oh! but I need to add, that if ANY University in the Northwest offers our boys a scholarship ~2014 through 2020, I'm happy to throw my full on support to that fine educational institution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll I'd agree with 3 of the 4... no way in world could I ever support, root or donate a dime to the UW. I'd rather have a Beav in the family LOL.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> ....oh! but I need to add, that if ANY University in the Northwest offers our boys a scholarship ~2014 through 2020, I'm happy to throw my full on support to that fine educational institution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll I'd agree with 3 of the 4... no way in world could I ever support, root or donate a dime to the UW. I'd rather have a Beav in the family LOL.
[/quote]

Shhh, don't remind him that I actually have a UW email address and transcript from the workshop I took there this summer. Although we didn't pay for it, work did. I guess that's the only way I was "allowed" to attend.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't have a rooting interest for either team, but ESPN College GameDay just had a story about the OSU offensive coordinator donating a kidney to the wife of the offensive line coach. Wow! I couldn't find a link to the video, but here's a link to an AP story about it. Clicky thingy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2hrs 15min until the Beavers start handing the Ducks an A** Whoopn'

Here is a picture of the Ducks fans heading into the game.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Boy those people from Oregon dress pretty strange. Havent you heard of wearing pants?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Duck envy...

Nothin' more, nothin' less!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Duck envy... Nothin' more, nothin' less!


Yep and the fact they still try and hide their heads when Duck fans say these words

Ben Michael Siegert 
DUI
Gay Sheep

'nuff said.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...after Oregon fires MB after getting killed today and then loosing *AGAIN *in whichever toilet bowl you land in, don't come after Riley. I know the Oregon was (allegedly) planning a Baseball team for a "long" time...and it was only a consequence that Oregon started a Baseball team AFTER OSU won TWO NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS BAC-TO-BACK. Oh...and then you try to take our coach...whatever.

Oh..in case you needed a quick history lesson on how the Ducks have done in bowl games recently...here is a painful reminder.  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

2002 Seattle Bowl Wake Forest 38 Oregon 17 Lost 
2003 Sun Bowl Minnesota 31 Oregon 30 Lost 
2005 Holiday Bowl Oklahoma 17 Oregon 14 Lost 
2006 Las Vegas Bowl Brigham Young 38 Oregon 8 Lost

Ok&#8230;how have the Beavers done?

2001 Fiesta Bowl Oregon State 41 Notre Dame 9 Won 
2002 Insight Bowl Pittsburgh 38 Oregon State 13 Lost 
2003 Las Vegas Bowl Oregon State 55 New Mexico 14 Won 
2004 Insight Bowl Oregon State 38 Notre Dame 21 Won
2006 Sun Bowl Oregon State 39 Missouri 38 Won


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here we go... OSU is a baseball team.

Fire MB? Not going to happen.

Oh and where is that 51 point spread? Tied up baby 21-21.

And I am still thankful that no Oregon player has been arrested for a DUI an breaking in and steeling a Gay Sheep, not something OS or is that OSU fans can say. lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No comment on Bowl Game history? ....thought not.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good game, hope you bet a ton of money on that 51 point spread though









Oh well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OSU Wins!!!

38-31 

YEA!!!!!

ps...remember that call I made about 4 weeks ago Doug....the Ducks would lose out...and the BEAVERS would end up with a BETTER records.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well...

The game was ugly. Both teams were injured going in. But considering the clear TD the Beav's had taken away from them in the 1st, I have to say the most deserving team won.

Congratulations to the Oregon State Beavers!

Still... I am sorry Jim didn't have the conviction of belief in his team to take me up on that bet. Oh well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Still... I am sorry Jim didn't have the conviction of belief in his team to take me up on that bet. Oh well.


What bet?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kudos... but considering we were playing with our 5th string QB we played pretty darn good.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh..in case you needed a quick history lesson on how the Ducks have done in bowl games recently...here is a painful reminder.  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> 2002 Seattle Bowl Wake Forest 38 Oregon 17 Lost
> 2003 Sun Bowl Minnesota 31 Oregon 30 Lost
> ...


So....let me get this straight.....today's lesson is that it's better to be pretend to be a big dog in unranked company....then actually play with the big dogs?

If I recall correctly, the last time the Beavers FOOTBALL team was ranked in the top 20 was 2001?

.....All in all this was a tough season, no matter who you're rootin' for!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

A decent game with a 2 overtime win to the Beavers. If a kicker from either team could make a stinkin field goal they wouldn't have had to delay showing a real football game between ASU and UofA -- The Duel in the Desert.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seriously....am I the only OSU fan on this forum?

All I read is about how the Ducks had the 5th string QB playing. Did you notices OSU also had our starting QB *AND * Running Back out? Those are the top two positions in the game. Take Stewart out and if Leaf was healthy, you would have been worse off.

And come on...let's give Roper some credit. As must as I hate to say it...he is going to be a talented QB in a few years. He ran for a touchdown (which is something Leaf could never do) and did a good job.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seriously....am I the only OSU fan on this forum?


Um... Yes.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seriously....am I the only OSU fan on this forum?
> 
> All I read is about how the Ducks had the 5th string QB playing. Did you notices OSU also had our starting QB *AND * Running Back out? Those are the top two positions in the game. Take Stewart out and if Leaf was healthy, you would have been worse off.
> 
> And come on...let's give Roper some credit. As must as I hate to say it...he is going to be a talented QB in a few years. He ran for a touchdown (which is something Leaf could never do) and did a good job.


Don't forget OSU also played without their best Receiver (Sammie Stroughter)

Toolman


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> And come on...let's give Roper some credit. As must as I hate to say it...he is going to be a talented QB in a few years. He ran for a touchdown (which is something Leaf could never do) and did a good job.


yeah, but first he's GOT to fill out that 6'6" height!

It's all in fun, my Dad and nieces are all OSU grads, so this forum is the only support I have









Now, what I'm looking for is the winner of the Civil war to play the winner of the Apple cup every year for NW bragging rights!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*OREGON WHO ???*


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim sure sorry to hear about getting the I-5 Emerald Nut Bowl, don't forget your suncreen when you go to the game. LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The what bowl?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys are still talking about football right?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Of course we are. And speaking of getting the shaft.. ASU really got it from the Fiesta Bowl Committee. I wonder if Erikson has blown a gasket yet?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Of course we are. And speaking of getting the shaft.. ASU really got it from the Fiesta Bowl Committee. I wonder if Erikson has blown a gasket yet?


I agree we got shafted. I don't get all the conference stuff and at large bids but seems a top 10 team should go to one of 6 BCS bowl games with 12 teams invited.

With that said, it is better for our local economy to bring in all the out of towners filling up our hotel rooms, renting cars, and eating out. Now if they will just buy a house while they're visiting.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We have been looking forward to seeing our beloved Beav's play in a bowl game all year (okay, we had our doubts early-on), but the Emerald Bowl is on December 28th, and we're going to be in Oregon!

Sun Bowl =


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just got into London from Amsterdam (well, I've been here for a while, but I HAD to go out for a few pints now didn't I) and I find out we're going to the Emerald Bowl? What the heck? That sucks!

Anyone has a list of how bowl games are ranked? Meaning, which is better than the other.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

campmg said:


> With that said, it is better for our local economy to bring in all the out of towners filling up our hotel rooms, renting cars, and eating out. Now if they will just buy a house while they're visiting.


Hey, now that's a great idea. We could use a couple bowl games in Michigan if that worked!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just got into London from Amsterdam (well, I've been here for a while, but I HAD to go out for a few pints now didn't I) and I find out we're going to the Emerald Bowl? What the heck? That sucks!
> 
> Anyone has a list of how bowl games are ranked? Meaning, which is better than the other.


Glad you arrived safely in London

Bowl	Pac-10 Team

Rose Pac-10 No. 1	$17 million (founded in 1902) 
Holiday	Pac-10 No. 2 $2.13 million (founded in '78)
Sun Pac-10 No. 3 $1.9 million (founded in '35)
Las Vegas	Pac-10 No. 4 or 5 $1 million (founded in '92) 
Emerald	Pac-10 No. 4 or 5 $850,000 (sponsored by Emerald Nuts - founded in 2002)

The above information was found in Wikipedia.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim the bad news is your team got the shaft, not as bad as ASU did by not being picked for a BSC just because they are not tourists, but not the less the Beavs got hosed, ranked third in the PAC10 but placed fifth in the bowl. I'm hearing Bark Rats screaming all the way up here in the Tri-Cities as to why and how the Ducks and Bruins got better bowls.

Bowl Pac-10 Team

Rose Pac-10 No. 1_________U$C (10-2) vs. Illinois (9-3)
Holiday Pac-10 No. 2 _____ASU (10-2) vs. Texas (9-3)
Sun Pac-10 No. 3__________OREGON (8-4) vs. USF (9-3)
Las Vegas Pac-10 No. 4____UCLA (6-6) vs. BYU (10-2)
Emerald Pac-10 No. 5______OSU (8-4) vs. Maryland (6-6)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GO BLUE !


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> GO BLUE !


Sorry... Just can't resist.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> GO BLUE !


Sorry... Just can't resist.








[/quote]
Now that wasn't very nice!!!








There will have to be paybacks, but I think Sayonara and I need to wait until the right opprotunity!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GO BLUE - Just a simple cheer for my boys ! 
I was waiting for "the picture" and I understand you need to take the opportunity to parade your Oregon spirit too. It was a big day for the Ducks. One that wont come around too often......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> GO BLUE - Just a simple cheer for my boys !
> I was waiting for "the picture" and I understand you need to take the opportunity to parade your Oregon spirit too. It was a big day for the Ducks. One that wont come around too often......


You mean The Ducks aren't going to play Michigan next year?

Badda Bing!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good one! they are hoping not to so they dont suffer the sweet revenge of the Maize and Blue!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know - but hasn't Oregon beat Michigan a couple of times recently. I believe you lost when you came to our house last time. Dream on baby!

(OK, I do get that Michigan is a pretty darn good team too!)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahhh, sweet revenge!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

> GO BLUE - Just a simple cheer for my boys !


And the utmost restpect for that, its what college football is all about - support your team through thick or thin, win or lose, rain or shine.



> One that wont come around too often......


Well I wouldn't say that, lets remember 2003 - (#22) Oregon 31, (#3) Michigan 27



> they are hoping not to so they dont suffer the sweet revenge of the Maize and Blue!!


Hopefully it won't be another 4 years before they rematch, a nice three in a row win is always nice too


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...this is a OSU BEAT UofO thread....


----------

